
The Incredible Freedom Of A Facebook Engineer - joelhaus
http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-engineers-get-incredible-freedom-in-their-jobs-2011-1
======
joelhaus
My next quilt/car/accounting software/home purchase will certainly not come
from a manufacturer that operates this way.

It seems like this management approach would breed an utter lack of strategic
product direction. Leads me to believe that there are some pretty big gaps in
this article about the day-to-day routine of most fbook engineers...

